# Bo Staff



## rickster (Dec 8, 2009)

What are those words, if they have a category, that are misued per:

Bo Staff (In martial arts a staff is a quarter stick-bo is the Asian term and translates the same)
"Stick Staff"

Chai tea (Actually Chai translate to tea) so this is like saying
"Tea Tea"

PC computer (PC means personal computer-used out of context to mean IBM based machines)
"Personal Computer Computer"

Aregent Silver
"Silver Silver"

     VIN Number - Vehicle Identification Number Number

     NIC Card - Network Interface Card Card


ATM machine

PIN number

DC comics = Detective Comics comics

     DOS system

ER Room. Emergency Room room?

     OR Room. Operating Room room?

Hot water heater. Why do you need to heat hot water?

AC current. Alternating Current current?

And last but not least (and a few insiders will get this)...

A knight chevalier.


----------



## CanadianCommando (Dec 30, 2009)

Redundant terms.


----------



## Jimi (Dec 30, 2009)

Whose terminology do you want to use? lol.

Burmese it is Dhot (Pronounced  like Homer Simpson Doh with a T, lol) 

It means stick, but it covers a fist sized stick like a Kubaton or pocket stick, it covers short stick which is a little shorter than the typ Escrima stick, covers Baton like LEO & Military stick for roit control etc... Covers walking stick approx. shoulder height like a hiking stick and covers long stick like a staff, bo or even spear length stick.

Dhot long staff = stick long staff? LOL.

Those training in southest asian MAs do not call a staff a quarter staff usually, thought that was a European term. 

Bo is common for many martial arts, but I see your point.
 Rifle long gun = gun long gun. LOL.

If you wanna overhaul everyones misuse of language, by all means, best of luck. lol. 

Those who really know would not get too hung up on this, many see beyond the superficial redundancies. I would not bother tryting to correct anyone who over uses the wording Bo Staff, though from your point it would sound very kindergarden. What are you gonna practice next? 

(Bo Staff) Stick Stick, lol. Sounds very Romper Room, class now Doobie the Bumble Bee will lead us in Stick Stick. LOL. Sounds Filipino, Tapi Tapi, Pi Pi, Kob Kob, Palit Palit. lol.

I see your point, but can't help from laughing at myself. Peace


----------



## Carol (Dec 30, 2009)

I think redundant terminology came about for clarity.  

If someone was working in my engineering lab and said they were having an issues with the AC and were waiting on a UPS, there is plenty of room for ambiguity. 

Waiting for a UPS could mean that they are waiting for a delivery from the brown truck, or it could mean that they are waiting for an Uninterruptible Power Supply.  

Issues with the AC could mean that there is electrical trouble with our AC supply, or it could mean that our cooling system has failed (again) and the temperature in the lab is approaching 90 degrees.


----------



## Skpotamus (Dec 31, 2009)

I agree with Carol, the redundancy is to specify what you are talking about in our synonym crazed society.  

If you tell someone in the midwest you use a "bo", they'll ask you what brand, what type of arrows, broadheads, fletchings etc you use and what the biggest boone and crockett score on a buck you've gotten.  Say "bo staff" and they know you mean a stick and that you probably study some type of martial art.   

And most people in the us say chai when talking about Masala Chai tea, (some brands just call it "chai tea" on the box), so while it might be redundant, it's common usage.  http://bodhileaftrading.com/shop/images/chai_tea_pods.jpg

DC Comics is the actual name of the company and has been for years.  http://www.dccomics.com/dccomics/ 

So while there is a lot of redundancy, the people in charge do it so you might as well get used to it.  So you might as well get used to it


----------



## seasoned (Dec 31, 2009)

Anything I add here would be very redundant and just adding to the, adding to the redundancy already here.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 31, 2009)

Sometimes, though, the redundancy is needed necessarily!  

When new students sign up for the dojo, a lot of times, they ask "when can I learn weapons, and what weapons do you teach?" 

I tell them about the Kobudo training offered, and how we teach primarily bo _*staff*_ and sai, in accordance to Yamanni Chinen Ryu.  

If I tell them just "bo," I sometimes get a quizzical look from the student, as they then ask me where they can fire off some arrows, since there's not enough room in the dojo for that...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 31, 2009)

I looked up redundant in the dictionary and it said see redundant


----------



## lklawson (Dec 31, 2009)

Jimi said:


> If you wanna overhaul everyones misuse of language, by all means, best of luck. lol.
> 
> Those who really know would not get too hung up on this, many see beyond the superficial redundancies. I would not bother tryting to correct anyone who over uses the wording Bo Staff, though from your point it would sound very kindergarden. What are you gonna practice next?


I'm having a similar "discussion" right now over in the Makarov sub of GunBoards.

I'm busy trying to explain to the nice folks there why "correcting" people posting for help as to that only *Russian *designs are Makarovs and everything else (like the PA63 and the P64) is "just chambered for the 9x18 Makarov round" makes us sound like nit-picky cult-of-the-Mak clubbers.  I'm currently trying to use the whole "clip/magazine," "cartridge/bullet" thing as an example but I don't think they're getting it.

The whole "you know darn well what he means, just answer the question without being condescending" tack isn't working.



Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Supra Vijai (Dec 4, 2010)

rickster said:


> What are those words, if they have a category, that are misued per:
> 
> Bo Staff (In martial arts a staff is a quarter stick-bo is the Asian term and translates the same)
> "Stick Staff"


 
If you really want to get technical, you could distinguish as follows: Jo means stick, Bo means staff. While that doesn't make it a whole lot better - You still get Staff Staff, as Skpotamus and Grenadier said, when transceding languages, saying "bo" will often end up with the other person hearing "bow" which then goes into archery. While your intent may be clear to you, it's not always the case for the listener. I work in finance and it's the same with PIN numbers etc.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Dec 6, 2010)

lklawson said:


> "clip/magazine," "cartridge/bullet" thing as an example but I don't think they're getting it.



Clip is something you use to clamp papers together, or perhaps the video part accompanying a song on mtv. Magazine is what you read, sometimes for the articles  cartridge is what you put in the printer when the toner is low, and bullet is a very fast train.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Dec 6, 2010)

Bruno@MT said:


> Clip is something you use to clamp papers together, or perhaps the video part accompanying a song on mtv. Magazine is what you read, sometimes for the articles  cartridge is what you put in the printer when the toner is low, and bullet is a very fast train.



This is kinda random but that reminded me for some reason that Eskimos' have 37 words for snow apparently.


----------



## Indagator (Dec 6, 2010)

Skpotamus said:


> I agree with Carol, the redundancy is to specify what you are talking about in our synonym crazed society.
> 
> If you tell someone in the midwest you use a "bo", they'll ask you what brand, what type of arrows, broadheads, fletchings etc you use and what the biggest boone and crockett score on a buck you've gotten. Say "bo staff" and they know you mean a stick and that you probably study some type of martial art.


 

Um... not to be too facecious but don't you mean Pope and Young score rather than Boone and Crockett?

B&C is guns, P&Y is bows AFAIK...

Oh, and Grenadier perhaps you could hand them a yumi and then slowly back away... LOL!


----------



## donald1 (Aug 9, 2013)

a bo staff is a handy weapon to use i like using the 6 ft Bo staff because of its distance if im going up against a person who uses close distance weapons, if you use its length in thrusts to keep them back and both sides of the bo to make attacks from different directions(possibly disarm) you can try controlling the fight.- something ive learned in weapon sparing


----------



## Happy-Papi (Aug 9, 2013)

Please let me share this...

When I was teaching FMA-CQC at a Japanese dojo, several Japanese MA instructors had a hard time getting through with a group of foreigner guests who are total MA newbies. They were talking about the staff. In Japan we call a stick "BO". Short sticks are "michikai bo" (short stick) and "nagai bo" (long stick). They were really having a hard time because of the language barrier but both parties tried their best to communicate. Then one Japanese MA instructor rushed to me and borrowed my arnis sticks and showed the foreigners. He grabbed 3 arnis sticks and aligned them together so that it will look like a staff. Then suddenly a foreigner shouted, "Yes I know that! They call that a three sectional NUNCHUCK in Kung-Fu!!!". BWAHAHAHA!!!

I didn't bother to be the language bridge since they were having a good time talking to each other. That night, all Bo, all arnis and all three sectional staff are all NUNCHUCKS for all of us except for one lady who kept calling my arnis sticks as night stick batons??? HAHAHA!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 9, 2013)

Happy-Papi said:


> Please let me share this...
> 
> When I was teaching FMA-CQC at a Japanese dojo, several Japanese MA instructors had a hard time getting through with a group of foreigner guests who are total MA newbies. They were talking about the staff. In Japan we call a stick "BO". Short sticks are "michikai bo" (short stick) and "nagai bo" (long stick). They were really having a hard time because of the language barrier but both parties tried their best to communicate. Then one Japanese MA instructor rushed to me and borrowed my arnis sticks and showed the foreigners. He grabbed 3 arnis sticks and aligned them together so that it will look like a staff. Then suddenly a foreigner shouted, "Yes I know that! They call that a three sectional NUNCHUCK in Kung-Fu!!!". BWAHAHAHA!!!!



That is funny because Nunchaku (&#12492;&#12531;&#12481;&#12515;&#12463;,nunchaku) is not Chinese and I am assuming that she is referring to Kung Fu as a Chinese martial art. And I don&#8217;t even thing there is a &#8220;Nunchaku&#8221; indigenous to Traditional Chinese martial arts. There are various types of staffs (gùn &#26829 however Nunchaku in Mandarin is Shu&#257;ngjiégùn (&#21452;&#25130;&#26829. And the triple section stall is a s&#257;njiégùn (&#19977;&#25130;&#26829

Basically in Mandarin they are all just different types of gùn (&#26829


----------



## Happy-Papi (Aug 9, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> That is funny because Nunchaku (&#12492;&#12531;&#12481;&#12515;&#12463;,nunchaku) is not Chinese and I am assuming that she is referring to Kung Fu as a Chinese martial art. And I don&#8217;t even thing there is a &#8220;Nunchaku&#8221; indigenous to Traditional Chinese martial arts. There are various types of staffs (gùn &#26829 however Nunchaku in Mandarin is Shu&#257;ngjiégùn (&#21452;&#25130;&#26829. And the triple section stall is a s&#257;njiégùn (&#19977;&#25130;&#26829
> 
> Basically in Mandarin they are all just different types of gùn (&#26829



It's all twisted and mixed but the good thing is that these MA newbies got the names organized somehow, lol!


----------

